# Libellenlarven



## Trautchen (1. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

ich mache mich momentan ein bischen am Lexikon zu schaffen.

Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht Fotos von Libellenlarven?

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn wir im Lexikon nicht nur die erwachsenen Tiere abbilden können sondern auch deren Larven.
Dazu kommen ja auch immer wieder viele Fragen...

Also immer rein hier mit den Fotos, die Bestimmung können wir ja dann vielleicht gemeinsam angehen.

Damit ich aber nicht jeden einzeln anschreiben muß würde ich vorschlagen, daß das Einstellen der Fotos in diesen Fred gleich auch die Zustimmung beinhaltet, diese im Lexikon verwenden zu dürfen, oki?  

Also dann her mit den Fotos.... :beeten


----------



## expresser (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Libellenlarven*

Hallo Anke,

hier hätte ich schon zwei Exemplare.
Ich setzte sie vor ca. einem Monat in den Teich und hab beide seitdem nicht mehr gesehen.
Hoffentlich geht es ihnen gut!


----------



## Trautchen (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Libellenlarven*

Hi Werna, das könnten glatt junge Mosaikjungfern sein...

Wie groß waren die denn?

Was meinen die anderen Libellenfreunde?


----------



## expresser (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Libellenlarven*

Hi, so ca. 5cm und 3cm


----------



## Trautchen (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Libellenlarven*

Also bei 5cm wäre sogar eine __ Königslibelle drin... 

hmmm


----------



## expresser (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Libellenlarven*

Oder waren es doch 4,5cm?
Ich lasse sie das nächste Mal einfach den Meterstab halten.

Sie waren auf jeden Fall in einem Marmeladeglas, weil ich sie mit dem Auto transportieren mußte.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Libellenlarven*

Hi Anke,

ich hab leider nur Bilder der verlassenen Hülle und dann noch etwas unscharf


----------



## axel (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Libellenlarven*

Hallo Anke 

Hier meine beiden Ufergrabenbewohner !
Ich glaub die sollte ich vor dem Frost noch in den Teich befördern. Nicht das die mir dort einfrieren .
Na noch dürfen die dort wohnen .

      

Du darft die Fotos für Lexikon nehmen wenn Du möchtest . 

lg
axel


----------



## Paata (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Libellenlarven*

Hallo bin Neubesitzer eines Schwimmteiches.
Habe lange gebraucht um meine Libellenlarven zu identifizieren. Meine Larven sind ca. 5 cm lang.
Jetzt die Fragen:
1) Woher kommen die Larven ( Schwimmteich gebaut Dez. 2009), es sind sicherlich > 100, schwer auszumachen auf dem Grund. Ist die große Anzahl normal?
2) Ich hatte hunderte von __ Schnecken, nach auftauchen der Larven gibt es so gut wie keine Schnecken und __ Wasserläufer mehr. Ist das normal?
3) Auch sehe ich keine Goldrandkäfer mehr.

Wer  kann einem Neuling Infos dazu geben?
Danke im voraus


----------



## danyvet (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Libellenlarven*

Hallo,
ich hab daheim sicher auch jede Menge Bilder. Aber ich bin grad im Büro 
Zur Bestimmung kann ich aber schon was sagen: Die auf dem ersten Bild von Axel, die nahezu schwarze, ist ziemlich sicher eine Boyeria irene (Geisterlibelle). Solche hab ich nämlich auch und dieser helle Fleck hinten am Abdomen scheint ein ziemlich eindeutiges Bestimmungsmerkmal zu sein. Wobei ich noch nie eine Geisterlibelle bei mir gesehen hab. Aber wahrscheinlich heißt sie so, weil man sie fast nie sieht 

edit: oder vielleicht doch nicht, weil die andere schaut genauso aus nur heller, und der gelbe Fleck ist eigentlich gar nicht so groß.... hmmmmm


----------

